# MISC | New International Routes (Rumors or Not)



## Zehneh

Let´s keep update with all international or possible international routes from/to your country.​


----------



## Zehneh

*Brazil​*
new(or possible new) routes:


São Paulo-Barcelona-Singapore|Singapore Airlines/2011 >> almost official


Rio-Johannesburg/2012/SAA


Moscow - Rio de Janeiro|Transaero|2011 >> almost official


Rio-Rome/June 2011/Alitalia >> almost official


São Paulo or Rio - Sydney/Qantas/2011


Rio-Casablanca|Royal Air Maroc|2011 


TAM to Lisbon,Luanda,Switzerland,Barcelona or Rome|2011


Madrid-Recife and Fortaleza/IBERIA/2011 >>official


Rio,Brasilia or Porto Alegre-Toronto and São Paulo-Vancouver|Air Canada or TAM


Brasilia-Lima|TACA >> official


São Paulo-Amman|Royal Jordanian 


São Paulo-Barcelona|IBERIA


----------



## malegi

You forgot, LIM-CUZ-RBR of Star Peru. To start next monday.


----------



## Zehneh

Dubai-Rio|Emirates


Miami-Brasilia,Rio-NYC and Rio-Dallas|December 2010/American Airlines >> official


Porto Alegre-Panama City|December 2010/Copa >> official


Nairobi-São Paulo|Kenya Airways


----------



## GTR66

Continental Airlines
new routes from Houston 

New Routes: Auckland [November 16, 2011], Lagos [November 10, 2011]


----------



## Zehneh

Detroit-São Paulo|Delta/October 2010  >> official


----------



## malegi

GTR66 said:


> Continental Airlines
> new routes from Houston
> 
> New Routes: Auckland [November 16, 2011], Lagos [November 10, 2011]



Houston - Auckland, NON-STOP?!


----------



## Rafael27

malegi said:


> Houston - Auckland, NON-STOP?!


Yes, they are planning to use a 787 in this route.

Panama city,PAN-St Maarten effective December 18th. (Copa)
Panama city,PAN-Rosario (awaiting goverment approval) (Copa)


----------



## bangalore

Some of the recently announced new routes to India include:
Yerevan -Delhi (Armavia)
Vienna - Mumbai (Austrian)
Kiev - Goa (Ukranian International)
Moscow - Goa (Aeroflot)
Chengdu - Bangalore (Air China)
Seychelles - Chennai (Air Seychelles)
Frankfurt - Bahrain - Cochin (Condor)
Milan - Delhi (Jet Airways)

+ a number of new routes being opened from nearby countries of Nepal - Kathmandu (Budha Air, Spice Jet), Sri Lanka - Colombo (Spice Jet), multiple routes by Air Asia from Kuala Lampur & one from Penang and Silk Air from Singapore to Bangalore & Chennai and Tiger Airways from Singapore to Trivandrum and Tiruchirappalli

yet to be confirmed

Manila - Delhi (Philippines Airlines)
Melbourne - Delhi (Air India)
Bangkok Airways from Bangkok - multiple cities
Oman Air from Muscat - multiple new cities


----------



## Iggis

Moscow (DME) – Miami, 2 weekly Transaero airlines service

*UN999 DME 1040 – 1450 MIA B777 36
UN888 MIA 1620 – 1110+1 DME B777 36*

Moscow (SVO) – Denpasar (Bali), Aeroflot

*SU587 SVO 2050 – 1430+1 DPS A332
SU588 DPS 1605 – 0015+1 SVO A332*


----------



## malegi

Iggis said:


> Moscow (DME) – Miami, 2 weekly Transaero airlines service
> 
> *UN999 DME 1040 – 1450 MIA B777 36
> UN888 MIA 1620 – 1110+1 DME B777 36*
> 
> Moscow (SVO) – Denpasar (Bali), Aeroflot
> 
> *SU587 SVO 2050 – 1430+1 DPS A332
> SU588 DPS 1605 – 0015+1 SVO A332*



and Moscow - Rio de Janeiro ?


----------



## Zehneh

London-Rio|Virgin Atlantic

_The new Virgin Atlantic 787 Dreamliners will enable the airline to continue its global expansion, possibly flying to cities including *Rio de Janeiro*, Seattle, Vancouver, Bangkok and Melbourne._


----------



## Iggis

malegi said:


> and Moscow - Rio de Janeiro ?


Yes correct, Moscow - Rio de Janeiro is planned 1 weekly starting 3d of Jan 2011, B747-400 is planned for this route, suggesting 11 seats in First class, 56 seats in Business class and 285 economy seats.

Transaero also opens new flights to Mauritius 2 weekly:

*UN 889 DME 00:40 MRU 12:00 1__4___ B777
UN 890 MRU 13:30 DME	22:55 1__4___ B777*


----------



## Domicilium

TAP Portugal has got rights to link Lisbon and Porto to Beijing and shangai


----------



## Sky Harbor

bangalore said:


> Manila - Delhi (Philippines Airlines)


This route is set to begin sometime in March 2011, but no firm date has been given yet.

Anyway, more new routes in the Philippines:

*DOMESTIC*

*Cebu-Catarman (Airphil Express, begins October 21)
*Cebu-Davao (Airphil Express, begins October 1)
*Cebu-Naga (Airphil Express, begins October 21)
*Cebu-Ozamiz (Airphil Express, begins October 21)
*Manila-Legazpi (Airphil Express, begins October 21)
*Manila-Tagbilaran (Airphil Express, begins October 21)
*Manila-Zamboanga (Airphil Express, begins October 1)

*INTERNATIONAL*

*Cebu-Singapore (Airphil Express, begins December 1)
*Manila-Singapore (Airphil Express, begins October 27; Tiger Airways, begins October 31)
*Manila-Tokyo NRT (All Nippon Airways, begins February 27)


----------



## GTR66

US AIRWAYS from Charlotte to Dublin and Madrid to start next year seasonally.
AIR FRANCE to Orlando and Lima Peru.
all routes start next year


----------



## Zehneh

RIO - MOSCOW OFFICIAL


----------



## gnzlnho

Buenos Aires - *Cape Town* - *Kuala Lumpur* (Malaysia Airlines) official for 3 October (B747) 2 weekly

Buenos Aires - *London *(British Airways) official for 27 March (B777) daily

Buenos Aires - *Mexico **City *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) official for 11 December (A340) daily

Buenos Aires - *Amsterdam *(KLM) planned for winter 2011

Buenos Aires - *Auckland *(Air New Zealand) planned for 2011 (B787)

Buenos Aires - *London *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for (A340)

Buenos Aires - *New **York *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for (A340)

Buenos Aires - *Sydney *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for 2011 (A340)

Buenos Aires - *Caracas *(SBA Airlines) planned

Buenos Aires - *Cancún *(Aeroméxico) planned

Buenos Aires - *Rio de Janeiro* - *Dubai *(Emirates) rumor


----------



## rinathq

Istanbul-Karachi-Dhaka (December 2010) Turkish Airlines


----------



## Luli Pop

gnzlnho said:


> Buenos Aires - *Cape Town* - *Kuala Lumpur* (Malaysia Airlines) official for 3 October (B747) 2 weekly
> 
> Buenos Aires - *London *(British Airways) official for 27 March (B777) daily
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Mexico **City *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) official for 11 December (A340) daily
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Amsterdam *(KLM) planned for winter 2011
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Auckland *(Air New Zealand) planned for 2011 (B787)
> 
> Buenos Aires - *London *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for (A340)
> 
> Buenos Aires - *New **York *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for (A340)
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Sydney *(Aerolíneas Argentinas) planned for 2011 (A340)
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Caracas *(SBA Airlines) planned
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Cancún *(Aeroméxico) planned
> 
> Buenos Aires - *Rio de Janeiro* - *Dubai *(Emirates) rumor


^^

Most of those are not new routes but new airlines deserving existing routes or increasy of frequency!


----------

